# Best Performace SparkPlugs



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey Everyone looking to get rid of the stock spark plugs and get some performance ones but not to sure whats out there... Any Advice?


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

http://www.carid.com/2014-chevy-cru...el-electrode-pulse-plug-21708287.html#reviews Maybe??


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Some truth to this comparing a much fatter electrode to a needle point, fatter one is much superior.

















But the rest comparing two practically identical electrode configurations, one with jigger the other with a solid spark is BS, most important factor is the excitation voltage. In this respect the old fashion ignition point with the parallel condenser, actually a capacitor is far superior than any solid state ignition system.

When the points opened, voltage change is instantaneous, any transistor as a finite fall time that consumes quite a bit of the limited number of joules available. But most important is that transistors are unidirectional and only get one very short spark.

With points, a complete open circuit and the capacitor is in series with the primary of the coil producing a series resonate circuit producing a much longer spark line, in effect, an AC voltage. So getting a buzz across those electrodes, instead of a one short spark. The only plus factor with solid state, more reliable, points wear out. 

Another factor with points, were designed as cheap as possible, simple beryllium spring with an insulator rubbing and wearing on a cam, stupid. Piston designs were proposed, but blame the bean counters again. Coil itself made as cheap as possible, far better ferrites, and layer wound coils with adequate heat sink fins. Ever see a can of tomatoes, this is how coil were made. 

Can't say much about this much thinner glass like shell, glass breaks much easier the thinner it is.










Brain was distorted when really easier to install, can you pass these plugs through an AC compressor? Or removing ton of stuff to even get at them?

Materials used in the electrodes is key to long life, the edges of these have to be sharp to reduce the ionization voltage. But the worse possible thing is carbon build up on that center electrode, is conductive and shunts that spark right back to ground.

Did I read these plugs increase compression and displacement?

Another view, is the best spark plug is no spark plug at all, in a turbine engine, hit with a high AC voltage on for starting this engine, combustion is self sustaining so no longer needed. Or a diesel, uses the heat of compression to ignite the fuel.

Ha, passed a gas station last night, regular was $1.99, diesel $2.78 or about 40% more expensive, but is your fuel economy increasing by this same factor? This the way life is, get you one way or the other. 

Only solution I found with plugs, have to be cleaned or replaced about every 15K miles, namely because of carbon build up. One thing I love about the Cruze, very easy and even fun.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

If you have the time, enter "Best performance sparkplugs" into the search box at the top right and you will get: About 2,340 results (0.44 seconds). One of them should answer your question.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

On another note: there are some guys here that have been running NGK BKR8EIX and having good success. I personally have tried them and am back to the Delco 41-121. Of course I am tuned also and the Delcos do better for me. It is all personal preference.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's a list that other vehicles use the same spark plug as the Cruze 1.4 L Turbine engine.


ASTON MARTINV8 VANTAGE2012AUDI2001991AUDIS4(1992 - 1994)BMWALPINA B7(2007 - 2008)CHEVROLETCRUZE(2011 - 2014)CHEVROLETSONIC(2012 - 2013)CHEVROLETTRAX2013CHEVROLETVOLT2011DODGEDAKOTA(2005 - 2007)HONDACIVIC(2003 - 2004)HONDAS2000(2000 - 2009)JEEPGRAND CHEROKEE(2002 - 2004)MERCEDES-BENZB200(2006 - 2009)MORGAN4/4(1982 - 1994)PORSCHE911(1991 - 2009)PORSCHEBOXSTER(2006 - 2009)PORSCHECAYENNE2006PORSCHECAYMAN(2007 - 2009)


Some fairly impressive vehicles here. 

Ha, really don't feel there is a dime's worth of difference when they are all brand new, clean and properly gaped. Question is, how long will they stay this way. Platinum seems to be the best material.

Platinum versus iridium is always a debate, both very hard materials, but would definitely prefer a plug with a large blob of platinum on the center and ground electrodes as opposed to a tiny pin point of iridium. Also considerate the plating on the threads so you can remove the plugs without part of the head coming out with it. 

Some brag about copper being a better conductor, but with around 40,000 volts and only a spark current of around 0.006 amperes, really doesn't make much difference. And then with EMI interfering with the ECU and other stuff,have to install an 8,000 ohm resistor in series with the center electrode.

Been reasonably happy with my APP3923 double platinum plugs, but not too happy with that dull finish on the center electrode insulator. If a glazed ceramic were uses, the carbon would not stick to it was well. So they have to cleaned with a ground walnut shell blaster. You want the spark to go between the center electrode and ground and not anywhere else.

Really, spark plug design has not changed that much in the last hundred years, but the BS sure has increased. Carbon has been the problem since the beginning of spark plugs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Performance plugs tend to be shorter lived plugs. Go with the NGK BKR7E vPower copper plugs. Gap them to 0.028" and be ready to replace them between 15 and 20 thousand miles.


----------



## Dal (Nov 29, 2015)

Vetterin said:


> If you have the time, enter "Best performance sparkplugs" into the search box at the top right and you will get: About 2,340 results (0.44 seconds). One of them should answer your question.


wow I just joined this forum. Nice friendly response. It sure does encourage me to post. I need plugs too.


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks Imma order a set and try them out


obermd said:


> Performance plugs tend to be shorter lived plugs. Go with the NGK BKR7E vPower copper plugs. Gap them to 0.028" and be ready to replace them between 15 and 20 thousand miles.


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

Just to Be sure its these ones correct? Amazon.com: 4 New NGK V-Power Spark Plugs BKR7E # 4644: Automotive


mcwilly14 said:


> Thanks Imma order a set and try them out


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mcwilly14 said:


> Just to Be sure its these ones correct? Amazon.com: 4 New NGK V-Power Spark Plugs BKR7E # 4644: Automotive


That's them.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Spark plugs are not magic they are just to create a spark. Iridium and platinum last longer they don't give a better spark. The difference in most spark plug is hot and cold. Turbo's typically need a colder plug and naturally aspirated need hotter plug.

Go to NGK website and they explain it very well.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm running the NGK v power copper spark plugs gapped at .028 and I'm enjoying them, haven't noticed a huge difference in power but my cars idling is so much smoother it makes the car feel brand new


2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy_Country said:


> I'm running the NGK v power copper spark plugs gapped at .028 and I'm enjoying them, haven't noticed a huge difference in power but my cars idling is so much smoother it makes the car feel brand new
> 
> 
> 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


For those of us with a manual transmission the NGK vPower plugs make a huge difference at low RPMs.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

The reviews on Amazon are good, but they say they change the plugs every 7500 - 10000 miles. Wow! I have 23000 miles on my OEM plugs, and my old 300c could go 100k miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

neile300c said:


> The reviews on Amazon are good, but they say they change the plugs every 7500 - 10000 miles. Wow! I have 23000 miles on my OEM plugs, and my old 300c could go 100k miles.


Neile,

Performance plugs don't last as long. The plugs I recommended are copper plugs, which while generating the best spark, are also the shortest lived. Most OEM plugs today are iridium with a copper core. The iridium doesn't erode as fast so the plugs last a lot longer. However, iridium also has a weaker spark. The Amazon reviewers saying 7,500-10,000 miles are either gapping the plugs larger to start with or are not using them in the Cruze. I used these plugs and they lasted about 15,000 miles and we've had other members report up to 30,000 miles with them.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

neile300c said:


> The reviews on Amazon are good, but they say they change the plugs every 7500 - 10000 miles. Wow! I have 23000 miles on my OEM plugs, and my old 300c could go 100k miles.


I'm at 67,000 on OEM.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Pretty sure the stock plugs went over 100K on my vehicle, unless the PO changed them with the stock NGK part number. 

Didn't have much luck with the NGK copper plugs. Nice at first, but the gap increased twice in just three months of hot summer city driving. 1.4T runs really, really bad with the wrong plug / gap. 41-121 ACDelco plugs work just fine, and are dirty cheap compared to the corresponding NGK part number. I actually got the big $8 rebate from Autozone...so $5 each?


----------



## BerthaMintz (Jan 16, 2021)

I suggest you an ACDelco 41-121 spark plug for your ride. This is the perfect iridium spark plugs which can give you a stable ride. This spark plug prevents combustion leakage. This will help you to improve fuel efficiency.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

zen_ said:


> Pretty sure the stock plugs went over 100K on my vehicle, unless the PO changed them with the stock NGK part number.
> 
> Didn't have much luck with the NGK copper plugs. Nice at first, but the gap increased twice in just three months of hot summer city driving. 1.4T runs really, really bad with the wrong plug / gap. 41-121 ACDelco plugs work just fine, and are dirty cheap compared to the corresponding NGK part number. I actually got the big $8 rebate from Autozone...so $5 each?











Hesitation...GONE!


And dont worry if the springs arent centered and dropped into the holes in the plug boots on the coil. The plug top sticks through that shoulder and contacts the spring regardless.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

